# Angle Lock Blades



## easnh (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone have a problem with the "Angle Lock Bars" bending? I am on my second set this winter from plowing snow and will need new ones before the season is over.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

EASNH, welcome aboard.

Can you give us more details about your set up. What tractor, what blade?

SnowMower


----------



## easnh (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Snowmower,
After retiring last evening I thought more about it and figured I left out most of the necessary info.
I have a Crasftsman 26 HP DGT 5000 with a Snow/Dozer blade Attachment(part #24412). I used it a little last summer to do some grading but not too extensive. Living in NH I have had to use it quite a bit this winter and have bent the Angle Lock Blades and had o replace them twice working on the 3rd as they have bent again.
Any Solutions???????????
Thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

easnh

Welcome to TF!

Yeah, those bars are a little cheesy. I think they may be designed that way to absorb the shock along with the trip springs. I assume you checked all the nuts and bolts to make sure none are loosening up. Do you have that large nut and bolt that goes through the pivot plate as tight as possible? If that isn't tight enough it might be contributing to the problem. Just loosen it enough for the blade to angle, there shouldn't be any slop in the movement.


----------

